# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  MLS iQ TAB MODEL 1804

## ΠΑΝΟΥΤΣΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ WIFI .ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΑΣΩ?

----------


## JOUN

Μαλλον δεν κανει καλη επαφη το καπακι που εχει την κεραια με τις επαφες της πλακετας.Βγαλε μια φωτο το εσωτερικο του καπακιου.

----------


## jean

Νομίζω έχει ομοαξονικο καλώδιο. Δες για ψυχρές κολλήσεις.

----------

